# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  الطفل عبد الرازق وتلاوة بقناة الحافظ يوم 27/9/2010من سورة النور

## ashrafsalah

*أعزائي 

إلى حضراتكم الطفل عبد الرازق وتلاوة مباشرة على قناة الحافظ الفضائية 

إلى حضراتكم الرابط* 


http://www.mediafire.com/?41vk1psbep7bhcz#2

----------


## ashrafsalah

*إن عجبكم هذا الطفل عرفوني ،وإن شاء الله سأرفع لكم باقي تسجيلاته*

----------

